# Firefox 20-0-1 ... anyone else having trouble?



## shesulsa (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm now forced to use Internet Explorer. Can't find any google results on this topic ... I'm starting to feel conspicuously alone ....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm on 20.0 Mac, no problems, other than an annoying habit of freezing every few minutes for a minute or 2.


----------



## crushing (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm at 20.0.1 on Windows 7 without issue.

I found a couple people having issues with sites that contain flash.  http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/956771

You could try disabling add-ons and try to narrow down what is causing the issue.  https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/disable-or-remove-add-ons


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 16, 2013)

What are the problems you're having?  And have you updated your add-ons and extensions as well?


----------



## Carol (Apr 17, 2013)

Firefox auto-updated my Windoze machine to 20.0.1 a couple of days ago.  Flash and Adobe reader needed updating, other than that its been OK for me.  Any specific trouble you are noticing?


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 22, 2013)

I get a 'can't find server' error. I can connect via Internet Exploder, tho. Tried checking for add-in updates, removed all of them one at a time, in combinations and finally en toto. Uninstalled, reinstalled. Feh.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 22, 2013)

I also compared the connection settings between the two browsers. They are the same.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 22, 2013)

Check security settings?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

